# i5 3570k and Hyper 212 Plus Temperatures



## InMyBedNow (Jul 11, 2012)

First off, I know this has probably been asked 9308490238490238408923048023804 times, but even through hours of searching, not many posts match my situation.

I have a i5 3570k and a Hyper 212 Plus installed. I spread thermal paste over the heat sink using a credit card and then cleaned it off using 70% alcohol to fill in the grooves with compound. I then applied a slightly smaller than a pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU after cleaning it with a coffee filter and 70% alcohol. I pressed the Hyper 212 plus into the CPU after it dried and bolted it down. I didn't see any thermal compound leaking out so I assumed it was all good.
The thermal compound I used was the stock one included with the Hyper 212 Plus. 
*I did no over clocking and left the i5 3570k at stock everything.*
My temps and idle are: 38 - 43 degrees C
My load temps using Prime95 blend are: 58 - 62 degrees C
My ambient room temperature is: 30 degrees C (I did all of this on a hot summer day)
My question is, are these good temps in relation to my ambient temperature ?

Oh, and for airflow, I have a 200mm exhaust and the top and a 120mm at the back that came stock on my Antec 1100. I also installed 2 120mm Scythe Slipstream fans in the front as intake http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185171&Tpk=SY1225SL12HP so I'm guessing that airflow isn't a problem.

Another quick question is my graphics card temperature. I have an EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130623 and my idle temps are around 35 - 40 degrees C with fan speed at 40%. With the fan profile, I have to bump up the fan to 65% speed to keep the temperature under 65 degrees C. Is this normal?
*All of this data comes from an ambient temperature of 30 degrees C.*

Thanks!


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2012)

As far as the graphic card go, yes. With a 30C ambient temp I'd even say it's quite good.

The CPU I'm not sure about. Have no experience with those.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 11, 2012)

InMyBedNow said:


> First off, I know this has probably been asked 9308490238490238408923048023804 times, but even through hours of searching, not many posts match my situation.
> 
> I have a i5 3570k and a Hyper 212 Plus installed. I spread thermal paste over the heat sink using a credit card and then cleaned it off using 70% alcohol to fill in the grooves with compound. I then applied a slightly smaller than a pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU after cleaning it with a coffee filter and 70% alcohol. I pressed the Hyper 212 plus into the CPU after it dried and bolted it down. I didn't see any thermal compound leaking out so I assumed it was all good.
> The thermal compound I used was the stock one included with the Hyper 212 Plus.
> ...



All temps look fine considering a 30C ambient.

One thing, it looks like you may have a negative air pressure, it's more beneficial to have a positive air pressure. Add more intake fans to do this.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 11, 2012)

Considering the fact that you are idling only 8 to 11 degrees over ambient with your CPU, your temps are very good.  A good way to judge how well your cooler is working is to refer to frosty tech.  His reviews are based on degrees over ambient.

http://www.frostytech.com/


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to TPU! These chips run on the warm side, you seem to be in line with others I have seen. The chip has a Tj max of 105c IIRC so there is quite a way to go before throttling happens. 

To get accurate readings using prime95 you need to be on win7 and running version of prime with AVX, your temps will prolly increase 10c - 15c. There is another proggy out there with AVX but it escapes me ATM. Maybe Linx or IBT? I would not spread the TIM first, let the HSF do it's job. If you need to spread put it on the HSF then pea size on the CPU. You could try a different TIM & remounting to see if that improves anything, you could try rotating your cooler to see if that improves it's efficiency? GPU temps look normal, if you can get ambient down to ~24c you'd see a nice drop in temps

I like Arctic silver5, mx2 & chill factor 3

Good luck and enjoy your stay


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 11, 2012)

CPU Temps are fine for the current ambient room temperature.

Last time I ran my 2500K which is under a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ in push pull config, it reach mid to low 50s I think, but it is winter here and it is freezing.


----------



## Kent_Diego (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a i5-3570K and CM Hyper 212 as well. Which CPU temperature?  If I run CoreTemp I get 31C idle and 88C max at 4.12 GHz full load. Well under the max Tj of 105C. This is using IntelBurn V2 at very high stress level. If run the ASUS AI Suite utility it reports a much lower CPU temp.


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 18, 2012)

What TIM are you using if I may ask? I am also getting 38C - 43C idle but with the stock Intel HSF (and the TIM that comes along with it). I live in the Philippines and it's hot all year round here even during rainy season (still feels hot and humid)... At noon time, it gets around 33C - 35C.

IMO, with a Hyper212 +, you should be getting a bit lower than that... Probably 33 - 35 I guess...


----------

